# FIRE-SALE: TONS of Fishroom tanks for sale



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

FISH ROOM QUALITY TANKS, SUPER DEALS

CONTACT EMAIL: [email protected] 416-463-2038

27x14x12H - 7 of them - NOT DRILLED - $10 each

Standard 10G (20 x 10 x 12H) - 4 of them DRILLED - $10 each

24x12x12H - 7 of them DRILLED - $10 each

CONTACT DIRECTLY WITH EMAIL - POSTING FOR A FRIEND.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

27x14x12 that's an odd size, how many gallons is it and do you of pics of it?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Were they salt or FW before?


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

*Contact directly:*

CONTACT EMAIL: [email protected] 416-463-2038


----------

